# VirtualBox



## TheoMac (12 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
Avec le nouveau système "Catalina' qui ne prends plus les applications 32 bits, peut-on y installer VirtualBox 6.0.12 par exemple afin de faire tourner "Mojave"… et ainsi continuer à se servir d'applications pas encore en 64 bits ?
Ce n'est qu'une question afin de contourner cet obstacle


----------

